# $1 Short Shifter Mod - DIY inside!



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

I was very unhappy with HPA/Neuspeed style short shifter mod! It was too hard to get into gear and the stick height was still too tall. 
B&M has a great shifter kit but it's too involved and require you to use aftermarket shift knob. No way was I going to replace my beautiful leather Turbo S :biglaugh:.
Got a lazy afternoon so I went out and got a $1 - 5/8" clip from a local hardware store.








Use a small flat head and wiggle open factory clip:









Note stock shaft has a ridge so the shifter won't rotate. Can't keep that, gotta cut it:









Crank up some tunes and go to town, use a rag if you don't want things to get messy. (You can put it in 3rd or 5th so it won't wobble so much): 









Got impatient!!!









Snap! haha:









Get a drill bit same size as stock shaft:









Drill the grove out of the stock shifter:









Trim off some excess rubber:









Rough it up:









2part proxy glue will do the job:









OMG - I swear that's is the 2part aproxy glue- LOL:









Use the $1 clip!









Heaven ahhhhhh! (Bling was NOT photoshoped!) LOL:









Don't drive it immediately!!! Give it 2-3hrs for the glue to dry. Wash the car and take a nap! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: $1 Short Shifter Mod - DIY inside! (Lorem)*

OMG! The write up I have been looking for!!
Wicked!








:bows:


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: $1 Short Shifter Mod - DIY inside! (Braga_Dub)*

Thanks, Been driving the new shorter shift knob for a few days now. I love it! the only thing left for me to do is trim off some of the excess leather that's left from the shorter stick. It's easy to do because the base of the leather boot is staple to the rim. All we have to do is cut 3/4" all around the bottom of the leather boot and staple it back into place. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: $1 Short Shifter Mod - DIY inside! (Lorem)*

Does the leather get in the way of shifting?
Edit: Im pretty sure I wrote shifting th first time and not f-ing... Im sure its just Vwvortex playing a prank...










_Modified by Braga_Dub at 10:28 PM 9-15-2004_


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: $1 Short Shifter Mod - DIY inside! (Braga_Dub)*

No not at all. Just look stupid with all the extra loose leather.


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: $1 Short Shifter Mod - DIY inside! (Lorem)*

this is not true short shift and I don't like this way.
I did DIY mod at the trans side


----------



## vokeswaagin (Jul 23, 2003)

this reduces your throw by about 1/8th of an inch. this is not a short shifter, this is a 'shortend shifter'. theres a diffrence.
if neuspeed one didnt work right then you probly either installed it wrong or the linkage needed dialing in.


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (vokeswaagin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vokeswaagin* »_this reduces your throw by about 1/8th of an inch. this is not a short shifter, this is a 'shortend shifter'. theres a diffrence.
if neuspeed one didnt work right then you probly either installed it wrong or the linkage needed dialing in.

Like I said before. The HPA/Nospeed SS didn't do it for me. And yes I did installed it correctly and did the aligment properly. 
This is a "ghetto" mod. If you want to spend money... go ahead. I dropped 10G into my ride so far and planning to do another 10G of mods. I'm not going the cheap route. Doing this mod is exactly what I wanted out of my shifting. Shorter travel distance /w out messing with the tranny cable or shift key.
1/8"!? no bud. It's more than that. Why do I even bother with this stupid forum crap... kind of like a bad habbit!










_Modified by Lorem at 3:54 AM 9-17-2004_


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (Lorem)*

im doing this mod soon...


----------



## Braga_Dub (Sep 8, 2001)

*Re: (BMFJETTA)*

Me too, I have the date for either Saturday or Sunday... Deoending on the weather.








Ill take the oportunity to do this while my rear badge dries...


----------



## zackforbing (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Braga_Dub)*

I did this with the votex aluminum shifter. it has tightening screws so you don't need the epoxy. great writeup though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I want to combine this with the dieselgeeks short shifter cuz I am REALLY lazy, haha.


----------



## vw203 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (zackforbing)*

i cut my shifter feel short put some duct tape on the top and BAM down the knob vawalla shorter shifter. i like the way it feels too... it has less slop


----------



## Lorem (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (vw203)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw203* »_i cut my shifter feel short put some duct tape on the top and BAM down the knob vawalla shorter shifter. i like the way it feels too... it has less slop









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (Lorem)*

looks real good. done it to mine a couple months back, but you paid more attention to little details!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## collisster (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: (siuson2)*

is there anyway you can rehost the pictures? 
cheers


----------



## bartlett608 (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (collisster)*

Not ripping on this mod, because I have done this in an aveo, civic, and cabriolet, but it doesnt shorten the throw at all or reduce slop at all. 

The only reason it feels shorter or less sloppy is because you essentially shortened the legs of your triangle that the shifter makes. This mod will give you the exact same throw and exact same slop, you just wont realize it. 
Heres a pic to show you what I mean. A is your original length, b would be your new length. Notice that you still get the exact same throw even though the knob would be lower. A true short shifter would actually make A shorter as well as overall height lower to which would give you what C looks like








All this being said, this is still a great mod to do if you dont want to mess with adjusting linkages or all that crap, or do like I did, and get a short shift linkage and do this mod so that you have both a shorter throw and a shorter shifter.


_Modified by bartlett608 at 7:50 PM 9-25-2009_


----------



## Groomfoshiz (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: (bartlett608)*

i second that rehost of pictures? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

